# David Foster Wallace RIP



## strangedaze (Sep 14, 2008)

Writer David Foster Wallace found dead - Los Angeles Times

Author of, most notably, Infinite Jest. Hung himself.


----------



## deviger (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow.  I can't believe he hanged himself.  I had to read Oblivion and A Supposedly Fun Thing... This complex style was a complete contrast to anything I had ever read.  Not many could write in the style he did and pull it off.  He will be sadly missed.


----------



## Linton Robinson (Sep 14, 2008)

Fuck this guy.   He hits with a best-seller then HANGS HIMSELF?????


----------



## Shawn (Sep 14, 2008)

Maybe it's a message that a writer has more concerns than writing a best-seller.


----------



## Mike C (Sep 15, 2008)

lin said:


> Fuck this guy.   He hits with a best-seller then HANGS HIMSELF?????




Anxiety about number 2?


----------



## Linton Robinson (Sep 18, 2008)

> Maybe it's a message that a writer has more concerns than writing a best-seller.



Yes, that's probably it.   And he gave his life to deliver that message.  That is SO sweet.


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2008)

lin said:


> Yes, that's probably it.   And he gave his life to deliver that message.  That is SO sweet.



Not a literal message, dum-dum.


----------

